# Help! He ate a cotton ball!



## Tongyuen (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi, my 7 month old boy ate a cotton ball which I used to clean his ear this morning. I put the cotton ball on the coffee table and he is now tall enough to reach and grab it...and ate it...in the 10 seconds that I wasn't looking...what should I do now? Is he going to be OK?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Was it a small/regular size (not jumbo) cotton ball? If so, I think he'll pass it. I would just keep an eye on him.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree if it is a small one. You may want to call the vet and get their opinion, though.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I agree that he should be fine and that he'll pass it. I once read that ballerinas eat cotton balls to feel full vs. eat, so they don't gain weight. So, I'm sure it can't be dangerous.


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Hope he's alright now.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Check your package and make sure its 100% cotton...anything with polyester in it can be caustic to their stomach and cause problems that may present as an obstruction. If its cotton, and not the whole thing, he will likely pass it. If you notice any tummy upset, not wanting to eat/drink, or dehydration and/or no bowel movements, you may need to contact your veterinarian.


----------

